# Best "Strat" for $2000 or Less?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Let's say a guy wanted the best feeling and sounding Strat available for $2000 or less.

In this context, by Strat, I mean three single coils, strat style vibrato, bolt on neck, and basically shaped like a Strat.

Could be new or used.

Which brand and model would you recommend?

Your opinions?

Just curious.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Suhr Classic. The Suhrs I've tried have been second to none for custom quality Strats.

http://www.suhr.com/guitars/classic-custom-guitars-by-suhr/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got in an Suhr S1, very nice guitar.

Maybe look at some G&Ls?
The EBMM Albert Lee is available with three singles, they are a really good choice too.

I haven't tried any CS stuff from Fender, you may be able to get something used.
That's a pretty good budget to work with.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I own over 20 s-style guitars. My favourites are Jeff Senn s-style, Fender CS 1960 Relic, and my newly refinished 74-75 Fender Stratocaster. I have a bunch of partscasters which are also very good. If you can jive skinny necks, the Squier Classic Vibe guitars are very good as well. My Jeff Senn s-style is probably the one that I won't give up. They go for about $2000-$2500 new........


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Godin Progression: http://www.godinguitars.com/godinprogressionp.htm The revoicer switch essentially doubles the available tones. Well made, reliable.

Godin Passion: http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpassionp.htm

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Eric Johnson Signature are highly praised! They can be find used for a fair price!


----------



## mrmuzikhead (Jun 24, 2007)

I dig my King Bee


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

AWESOME! I came in to push my love for Suhr, and its already been done!

While it's pushing the limits of your price point if your looking at new. The Suhr stuff is really the way to go. The quality is incredible and their customer service is second to none. Truly the best experience I've ever had with any "Custom Shop". The dudes at Suhr are great and we want to support great people don't we ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

I am not a strat lover, don't own one and may never own one. The only one that appeals to me is Steve Vai's signature model from Ibanez. It is in the $3000.00 though, for a new one.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/ibanez-jem7v-steve-vai-signature-electric-guitar

- - - Updated - - -

I am not a strat lover, don't own one and may never own one. The only one that appeals to me is Steve Vai's signature model from Ibanez. It is in the $3000.00 though, for a new one.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/ibanez-jem7v-steve-vai-signature-electric-guitar


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Steadfastly said:


> I am not a strat lover, don't own one and may never own one. The only one that appeals to me is Steve Vai's signature model from Ibanez. It is in the $3000.00 though, for a new one.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/ibanez-jem7v-steve-vai-signature-electric-guitar
> 
> ...


No offence, I think you may not like strats simply because you don't know what one is! The Jem is pretty far from what one would consider a "standard" strat! I do love me some Ibanez though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Jem is in the "superstrat" category.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

+ 1 on the Suhr love. I've owned a lot of Strats from vintage, to Fender Custom Shop, and high end custom builds. For me, the Suhr has been the best playing guitar hands down. Love them!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've heard good things about Tom Anderson Strats.

Anyone own or owned one?


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Anderson are quality guitars. I've had a couple Classic S and a really cool Tele. I prefer the Suhr, but I'm sure there are plenty who prefer their Anderson.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a Schecter California, which is their take on a Strat and I don't think it's very "stratty" -- it's a little dark, the pickups are very hot, and I think the neck is a bit thin for a Strat. Nice guitar, but I wouldn't buy it as a Strat.

BUT I have an MJT Strat that is 100% STRATOCASTOR that I'd recommend in a heart beat. He picked the parts, did the finish and assembly. Chunky neck, nice action, beautiful Fender custom shop pickups that are bright and a lively. It's 100% Strat through and through. Feels like it's been played for decades. Just so comfortable.

Though, honestly, if I was in a place to buy a Strat right now I'd be looking long and hard at this: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...-Shop-S-Style-1960-Relic-A-Strat-lovers-dream! -- I'll bet that plays as nice as it looks. Whoops...looks like it's done. Lucky person whoever bought it!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Quite a few of the used boutique S will fall under the category of $2k or less and you should end up with a pretty decent guitar - Depends on the specs you're looking for; Underwood makes a great Strat with large necks, Tuttle, Grosh, Suhr, Fender Wildwood '61 are all good S type guitars.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

$2K and under gives you a huge selection to choose from.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

For me, it's Danocaster, hands down, but a new one will cost you about $2,500/$2,600 after the exchange, tax and shipping. I'm sure you could score a used one from a The Gear Page and have it delivered for under $2,000.

You know what they say about threads without pictures...:smile-new:


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

A well set up Fender American Standard is a great playing guitar. The Deluxe series as well as their Signature series guitars are very nice as well. When I first started playing guitar all I ever wanted was a REAL Fender Strat. Now that I've been playing for a few years I've realized there are some really fine guitar makers out their. Godin makes a awesome Strat as well, their Passion series is very sweet.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

I know that resale value sucks on my option BUT...
why not get a realy nice used , finished strat body ( seen plenty available)
A realy nice neck
Plenty of loaded pickguards to choose from ( seems like everyone is making them these days )
The rest of the hardware is available everywhere...

If you add it all up It wont be anywhere near 2 thousand bucks and I bet youve got yourself a real player.

G.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Gotta say that sometimes the obvious answer is the most elusive. My absolute favourite guitar of all time is the 2008 Fender Am. Std I picked up a couple years ago. Other than some cosmetics she's bone-stock.......... and she's exactly what a Strat is supposed to be.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

My vote would be for Suhr as well.

In the Fender lineup Id look at the Eric Johnson or John mayer, and if youre into "bling', the fender Select line are really nice. http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/Fender_Select_Stratocaster_Review


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> I know that resale value sucks on my option BUT...
> why not get a realy nice used , finished strat body ( seen plenty available)
> A realy nice neck
> Plenty of loaded pickguards to choose from ( seems like everyone is making them these days )
> ...


For $2000, I'd go this route as well. You'll get what you want
with your spec's. You can also consider commissioning Alain or
any of the other fine builders on this site to put one together.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the posts everyone.

I'd consider a Suhr, Anderson or maybe an Eric Johnson or Jeff Beck Strat.

No relics for sure. There's no way I'd pay for a guitar that looks artificially trashed. Now if there was a guitar that was made to feel and sound like a vintage instrument, but without the phony battle wounds and checking I'd consider that too.

I've built more than enough partscasters. That's fun, but I'm looking for something better than I could build.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i would go partscaster-
pick your neck shape, fretwire, radius, pickups etc.
ive found that the stock offerings from fender that im attracted to are too expensive for what they are.
and the private builders have to be payed as well.
my favorite strat is a squier body, allparts vee neck done in tru-oil, tonerider pickups, fender vintage style hardware, gotoh kluson repros.
cost me less than $500, and its exactly the guitar i want to play.
i dont care about nitro finishes or signed pickups or decals on the headstock.
and im pretty sure you dont either.
but thats where the big money goes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> i would go partscaster-
> pick your neck shape, fretwire, radius, pickups etc.
> ive found that the stock offerings from fender that im attracted to are too expensive for what they are.
> and the private builders have to be payed as well.
> ...


I do care about a nitro finish. That's one of the elements I want. As I've said, I've gone the partscaster route and may well do so again, but not for my next strat.

I'm not trying to save a buck.

I want something special. No offense, but that's not likely to come from a parts guitar in my experience.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would go with the Anderson Strat over the Suhr (but I would go with an albert lee over all of them). 

You're only an hour and a half away from Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. Drive down and try their 15+ Suhrs, 10+ Andersons, 10+ Custom Shop Fender strats. I'm not sure they have any Albert Lee's though. They definitely have some ernie ball's though.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

I would also try a Grosh Retro Classic. Grosh has the most amazing fretwork and the rolled edges are amazingly comfortable. It's a toss up between Grosh, Suhr, and Tom Anderson -- so try all 3 and see which one speaks to you. Unfortunately, in Canada, I don't think any of these guitars are less than $2K. Maybe less than $3K. :-( You can great used deals less than $2K -- but most likely in the US.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

As I mentioned earlier, if you can find a Senn Original (used), that's honestly the best sounding, playing, and looking S-style guitar I've owned. These and Underwoods are imo the best of the boutique guitars. I waited almost a year for a used Senn to pop up and when it did, I pounced!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

May be a great guitar, but unless it's available in new condition or at least used but not relic'd it's not an option.




noman said:


> As I mentioned earlier, if you can find a Senn Original (used), that's honestly the best sounding, playing, and looking S-style guitar I've owned. These and Underwoods are imo the best of the boutique guitars. I waited almost a year for a used Senn to pop up and when it did, I pounced!!


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I had a J Turser that someone gave me in pieces once. Put it back together and it was great! I think I gave him $40 for it. Sadly I lent it to my brother in law who moved to Ontario and haven't seen it since. Every time I ask about it he avoids the subject. I think he may have pawned it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Unfortunately Jeff only does aged finishes...........


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Suhr or Rocketfire. I have both and I'm not sure which is better. The Rocketfire is pristine/no relic nitro. I also had a 1965 CS in closet classic that was spectacular.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Tokai Springy Sound. 

Their copies were better than the originals.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

I would get a used G&L legacy for $800 or so and bank the rest

IMO you can't build a better strat style gtr than that


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



noman said:


> As I mentioned earlier, if you can find a Senn Original (used), that's honestly the best sounding, playing, and looking S-style guitar I've owned. These and Underwoods are imo the best of the boutique guitars. I waited almost a year for a used Senn to pop up and when it did, I pounced!!


I've played this guitar & it is ridonkulously resonant.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Roryfan said:


> I've played this guitar & it is ridonkulously resonant.


I believe it. My point is, it would be equally resonant without the artificial aging.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Milkman said:


> I believe it. My point is, it would be equally resonant without the artificial aging.


True enough. I used to be in your camp and then decided that relics (tastefully done) was just another finish-style, just as various colours and paint-jobs. Doesn't bother me anymore as long as it's done tastefully. Underwood does a clean finish I believe and those are the other boutique s-style guitars that are incredible...........I've also had luck with Fender CS.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



noman said:


> True enough. I used to be in your camp and then decided that relics (tastefully done) was just another finish-style, just as various colours and paint-jobs. Doesn't bother me anymore as long as it's done tastefully. Underwood does a clean finish I believe and those are the other boutique s-style guitars that are incredible...........I've also had luck with Fender CS.


I understand, but disagree, and that's fine. I often look at for sale threads for such guitars and think, wow that would be a beautiful guitar if only it was refinished. I'd actually want a significant discount if I bought a relic'd guitar just to cover the cost of a "restoration".

But as a guitar can easily be made to sound and play as good as a relic'd one there are plenty of guitars for all of us.

For me Relics are simply not an option.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Milkman said:


> I understand, but disagree, and that's fine. I often look at for sale threads for such guitars and think, wow that would be a beautiful guitar if only it was refinished. I'd actually want a significant discount if I bought a relic'd guitar just to cover the cost of a "restoration".
> 
> But as a guitar can easily be made to sound and play as good as a relic'd one there are plenty of guitars for all of us.
> 
> For me Relics are simply not an option.


Fair enough! Best option for you then could be a Fender CS.......(probably used but one of the NOS models). I have a Fender CS 60's and it's a great guitar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Wileyone said:


> Tokai Springy Sound.
> 
> Their copies were better than the originals.


i see them being ignored on kijiji regularly. ive never tried one, but ive noticed that even the worst $79 acoustic guitars move faster than they do.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



cheezyridr said:


> i see them being ignored on kijiji regularly. ive never tried one, but ive noticed that even the worst $79 acoustic guitars move faster than they do.


Really... Send me the links.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I do care about a nitro finish. That's one of the elements I want. As I've said, I've gone the partscaster route and may well do so again, but not for my next strat.
> 
> I'm not trying to save a buck.
> 
> I want something special. No offense, but that's not likely to come from a parts guitar in my experience.


no offense taken- i hear what you are saying.
my predilection towards parts guitars leaves me with no knowledge of whats available out there lol.
and im with you on the relic thing- i can appreciate it as an art form, but i wouldnt buy one-
i dont care how nice it plays and feels.


----------



## mike mc (Feb 18, 2014)

Have you tried a Fender SRV Signature Stratocaster? I bought one in 1995 that I think is amazing sounding and feeling...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried a couple strats at L and M in Burlington the other day, a classic vibe, am std, and hot rod 60's strat.

I was not impressed until I picked up the hot rod, that was a nice guitar. 1400 for an am std, no thanks.
I think the hot rod was close to 1700, still more than what I would pay but it was a solid axe.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

In case no one mentioned them, SUHR!

:smile-new:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Mooh said:


> Godin Progression: http://www.godinguitars.com/godinprogressionp.htm The revoicer switch essentially doubles the available tones. Well made, reliable.
> 
> Godin Passion: http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpassionp.htm
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


IMHO:
Many strats over many years, some good, a few amazing but http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpassionp.htm hands down, the nicest I have had the pleasure of owning. Great balance and a comfortable fit all round.With a chambered body, this guitar has a voice, a quality of tone and a character that cannot be achieved with a solid body.The pickups were the only thing that did not blow me away and were changed out after a few sessions.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Wileyone said:


> Really... Send me the links.


don't take it the wrong way - i'm not knocking them. i've never even played one. but i do notice when i see them, they sit and sit. it's why i've never checked one out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

I love the Godin Progression.
If I was going to get another solid body electric--this would be a leading candidate.
I like this better than the MIA Strats for about half the price.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

I thought that I had a serious Strat addiction....until I met noman....but I think that I've at least owned as many over the past decade as he has now, everything from partscasters to MIM to CS to boutique to vintage. 

Fender Custom Shop, Anderson & Suhr all get my vote. For me it usually boils down to the specs (i.e. I moved a perfectly good EJ b/c the 12" radius didn't feel right on a Strat) and finding a lightweight guitar with a tight neck pocket (i.e. one that's acoustically resonant)

This being said, I'm going to give an extra nod to Suhr for their Silent System. I've never liked noiseless pups, to my ear they all sound artificial/compressed, that sparkle isn't there (to be fair I haven't tried Kinmans, but my experience with the others helped me keep my wallet closed), but the Suhr SSC is very transparent. My building is 50 metres from the hydro corridor, so everything buzzes....except for the Suhr. 

A budget of $2K is pushing it for a Suhr, but be patient & look for a used one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Pewtershmit said:


> No offence, I think you may not like strats simply because you don't know what one is! The Jem is pretty far from what one would consider a "standard" strat! I do love me some Ibanez though.


I know what they are and I very rarely take offence. I have played strats but just don't like them. Maybe that's what I like about the JEM. It has the strat shape but, as you say, goes way beyond what a standard strat can do,

- - - Updated - - -



Tim Plains said:


> For me, it's Danocaster, hands down, but a new one will cost you about $2,500/$2,600 after the exchange, tax and shipping. I'm sure you could score a used one from a The Gear Page and have it delivered for under $2,000.
> 
> You know what they say about threads without pictures...:smile-new:


I prefer the strat on the right.:smile-new:


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Try getting a Deal on a Fender Select Strat. These are often overlooked but are fantastic strats. The neck is near perfect, and the pups sound great. But don't pay msrp for them. 2 grand tops on a new one. I have a select tele, and its easily one of the better ones I've played and really the only tele I had to have on the spot.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Milkman: I can relate 100% to where you're coming from on this. I've been considering much the same thing for the past few months, there is no one answer, methinks.

1. I feel the same way about relics - takes a guitar off the table for me.
2. I'd want a thin finish, not limited to Nitro, but I get the reasons you'd want that.
3. For better or worse, these threads mostly have people recommending what they have, not necessarily a pick from the broader market. C'est la vie.
4. Given your stated preferences so far, I'd suggest that your best "store" might be the For Sale section on The Gear Page. As of yesterday, they showed a Rocketfire Ash Strat for a great price, and if I hadn't just bought a house, I'd have snapped it up. (I'd do it anyway, but would mean too much "explaining" . . .). Lots of interesting stuff comes up there, you just have to find a seller that isn't put off with shipping to Canada.
5. Don't recall you commenting on wood preference, neck profiles, fretboard preferences, etc., but re: your wish for a very well-sorted Strat, look at such builders as Rocketfire, K-Line or similar. (I like Melancon very much, but Gerard doesn't use Nitro.)
6. For me, no matter how "wish list appropriate" a particular instrument might be, I know I'm still going to want to consider possible upgrades to pots, caps, pickups, etc. I have a CS team-built Strat that I love, but it came (used) with Texas Specials, which were OK, but a set of upgrade pickups, RS wiring kit, and a particular tone cap selection took it to a whole 'nother place in terms of articulation & tone. So there's always something!

A worthy search, for sure. Best of Luck!

Brian


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Brian, your third point is true, but how can you recommend a guitar that you haven't tried?

Of course people are submitting guitars that they have, or have tried, what would be the point otherwise?
Wouldn't it be pure speculation to advise on a guitar that you haven't played?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

What's wrong with warmoth? 

You out can get anything you want for pretty reasonable price. Even more reasonable if you want to finish or paint it yourself. 
I was on their site yesterday, a 24 3/4 conversion neck was only 157Usd and they will ship USPS to Canada, all you have to do is email them. 

If it were me, I'd have warmoth custom build me a neck, and place it on any used strat body I could find on kijiji 

you'd have "that special mojo" and be able to put any pickups and pots in you could ever dream of.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



djmarcelca said:


> What's wrong with warmoth?
> 
> You out can get anything you want for pretty reasonable price. Even more reasonable if you want to finish or paint it yourself.
> I was on their site yesterday, a 24 3/4 conversion neck was only 157Usd and they will ship USPS to Canada, all you have to do is email them.
> ...


I agree. There are so many flavours of Strat out there that waiting for Fender to come up with the right combination of body, neck and hardware for you is unlikely. A custom build will give you exactly the quality and playability you are looking for. It is a more expensive route to go, but not if you consider the losses on the Strats you tried and didn't like.

Of course this assumes that you know exactly what you want.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



sulphur said:


> Brian, your third point is true, but how can you recommend a guitar that you haven't tried?
> 
> Of course people are submitting guitars that they have, or have tried, what would be the point otherwise?
> Wouldn't it be pure speculation to advise on a guitar that you haven't played?


No offence to anyone intended, we all tend to discuss what we own. But our personal preferences may not perfectly co-incide with that of anothers'. Re: my use of the Rocketfire Strat for sale used on TGP right now, I'm only suggesting that, on paper only, it seems to tick a lot of my personal boxes, enough that if my situation were a bit different right now, I'd consider taking a chance on it.

Of course it's always good to be able to play a particular guitar before purchasing, but that dramatically reduces what one can consider.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Oh, I understand Brian, no offense taken.

If someone is looking for something that I have no experience with,
I may suggest it, with a caveat that I haven't tried it.

It's all good. 8)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



djmarcelca said:


> What's wrong with warmoth?
> 
> You out can get anything you want for pretty reasonable price. Even more reasonable if you want to finish or paint it yourself.
> I was on their site yesterday, a 24 3/4 conversion neck was only 157Usd and they will ship USPS to Canada, all you have to do is email them.
> ...


while im with you on this,
its not what milkman is looking to do this time

i dont know much about the private builders out there-
but some of them are just taking warmoth, usacg, allparts etc stuff and assembling them.
i think any builder making custom guitars from scratch would be at least at the top of the op's $2000 range- if not way over.
of course i might be wrong here- i dont buy strats, i assemble them-
but the way i figure it, milkman wants something special-
and if its just a bunch of parts anybody can purchase and anybody can assemble, its not very special.


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Relics to me are the new poser guitars. I just do not understand the idea at all. I want it to look new, and any marks and dings I'll add myself by actually playing it....not pretending. I understand that others like them, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Here's another vote for a G&L Legacy...
-Mikey


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I would go with the Anderson Strat over the Suhr (but I would go with an albert lee over all of them).
> 
> You're only an hour and a half away from Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. Drive down and try their 15+ Suhrs, 10+ Andersons, 10+ Custom Shop Fender strats. I'm not sure they have any Albert Lee's though. They definitely have some ernie ball's though.



I have done exactly that....test drove all of those at Cosmos. I would take an Albert Lee over any of them. 12th fret usually has an Albert Lee or 2.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a nice AmDlx Strat when I got in my EBMM P90 AL, the Strat went away after that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I had a nice AmDlx Strat when I got in my EBMM P90 AL, the Strat went away after that.


Except the AL isnt a strat... Which is what he's after...


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Budda said:


> Except the AL isnt a strat... Which is what he's after...


Well, no, not really - the thread is entitled '*Best "Strat" for $2000 or Less?*', and the quotation marks around Strat indicates, to me anyway, that anything Strat-like will do. I would agree that a Strat would be what he's after if the title were '*Best Fender Strat for $2000 or Less?*', but it isn't....

I will jump on the Albert Lee bandwagon, as the best _reasonably readily available_ _and accessible_ North American made "Strat" option. I have a 94 Pinkburst and it is a Strat-killer. Same Strat-styled pickup configuration (not the MM90s) of three single coils....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

grumpyoldman said:


> Well, no, not really - the thread is entitled '*Best "Strat" for $2000 or Less?*', and the quotation marks around Strat indicates, to me anyway, that anything Strat-like will do. I would agree that a Strat would be what he's after if the title were '*Best Fender Strat for $2000 or Less?*', but it isn't....
> 
> I will jump on the Albert Lee bandwagon, as the best _reasonably readily available_ _and accessible_ North American made "Strat" option. I have a 94 Pinkburst and it is a Strat-killer. Same Strat-styled pickup configuration (not the MM90s) of three single coils....
> 
> ...


I dunno, I think when someone asks for a recommend for a "strat" they mean a single coil, bolt on neck AND strat body shaped guitar. 
Otherwise, theyd just ask for a recommend for the BEST single coil and bolt on neck guitar.
The issue isnt so much the name on the headstock, but the body shape. But 2 out of 3 aint bad 
Maybe OP will clarify.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> Except the AL isnt a strat... Which is what he's after...


You're right, it isn't a Strat, it's better.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I dunno, I think when someone asks for a recommend for a "strat" they mean a single coil, bolt on neck AND strat body shaped guitar.
> Otherwise, theyd just ask for a recommend for the BEST single coil and bolt on neck guitar.
> The issue isnt so much the name on the headstock, but the body shape. But 2 out of 3 aint bad
> Maybe OP will clarify.


I sit corrected. Although, the AL _is_ strat-ish, in a "what if George Jetson designed a futuristic Strat body" type of way.....:smile-new:

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

From the OP...

"In this context, by Strat, I mean three single coils, strat style vibrato, bolt on neck, and* basically shaped like a Strat*."

I'd say that the AL fits into that category.

If you want to split hairs, the only Strat comes from Fender.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> From the OP...
> 
> "In this context, by Strat, I mean three single coils, strat style vibrato, bolt on neck, and* basically shaped like a Strat*."
> 
> ...


I don't personally think its shaped at all like a strat. it looks half like an Explorer.
Do you think Brian Mays guitar qualifies as a strat as well?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think Red id unique unto it's own, nothing like putting words in my mouth.

Well I do think that it's a take on the Strat design.
Explorer? I don't see that at all. Really, an Explorer?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I think Red id unique unto it's own, nothing like putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Well I do think that it's a take on the Strat design.
> Explorer? I don't see that at all. Really, an Explorer?


ya that pointy parts of the body towards the neck...its like a reverse explorer. Although I agree the back half of the body is very different.


















what makes Red more unique than the EBMM AL? we've got single coils, vibrato bar, pickguard, a double cut shape. Its as much a strat as the EBMM AL, perhaps more so, as it isn't as pointy. 
And yet, neither really are "strats". That's my point...if you include the AL, you may as well open it up to Red and a lot of other guitars.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So, you don't see that Strat influences in that guitar?

If you played one, you would.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

grumpyoldman said:


> Well, no, not really - the thread is entitled '*Best "Strat" for $2000 or Less?*', and the quotation marks around Strat indicates, to me anyway, that anything Strat-like will do. I would agree that a Strat would be what he's after if the title were '*Best Fender Strat for $2000 or Less?*', but it isn't....
> 
> I will jump on the Albert Lee bandwagon, as the best _reasonably readily available_ _and accessible_ North American made "Strat" option. I have a 94 Pinkburst and it is a Strat-killer. Same Strat-styled pickup configuration (not the MM90s) of three single coils....
> 
> ...



While I share the appreciation for Albert Lee and his signature models, I do want a "Strat" shaped body.

I'd LOVE an Albert Lee as well someday.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> So, you don't see that Strat influences in that guitar?
> 
> If you played one, you would.


Sure I do...about as much I do in Brian Mays guitar. And I also think thered be some pretty big differences as well.
Im not knocking the guitar. I just think it lies a little outside the box of what most ppl think of when they think of the ubiquitous strat.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

'Best Feeling' might be far too subjective.


----------



## GammyBird (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

I had a Fender Japan ST-54 DMC that was the best playing strat I've had to date. Shipped to the door from Japan for about $700.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if still looking Mike, but, this Anderson Classic just popped up on kijiji for $1200.

A Tom Anderson classic strat. Pickups have been changed to fralin blues specials. This thing is the bees 
knees. Retails around 3000. There are some finish chips as this thing has been quite thoroughly played 
(pictured). Recently set up at the twelfth fret plays extremely well. Looking for cash sale or would trade 
for other similarly valued strats or 335s. Includes hardshell case.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks like a great deal.
wont be around for long.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

loudtubeamps said:


> IMHO:
> Many strats over many years, some good, a few amazing but http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpassionp.htm hands down, the nicest I have had the pleasure of owning. Great balance and a comfortable fit all round.With a chambered body, this guitar has a voice, a quality of tone and a character that cannot be achieved with a solid body.The pickups were the only thing that did not blow me away and were changed out after a few sessions.


Hi loudtubeamp, what pickups did you replace the passion with.?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

So what'd you end up buying, Mike????


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure if it's been mentioned (too lazy to scan 9 pages to find out) but you may also want to check out Carvin's line of bolt on guitars. My Bolt has SS frets and a carved heel and I got it used for $650. New they're still under $1000 and you can order from many options.

http://www.carvinguitars.com/customshop/boltneck.php


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy bump batman.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> Holy bump batman.


Wow! Didn't notice the timestamps on the older messages. Mike may have got his Strat fix with the Variax by now!


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

IMHO the best Strat *I* could get for $2k would be this one http://cosmomusic.ca/guitar-electric-anderson-classic-black-w-case.html

I know it's over budget but it was on sale recently with 10% off. They will give you a coupon for it even though the sale is gone (if you ask nicely).


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ocean7 said:


> IMHO the best Strat *I* could get for $2k would be this one http://cosmomusic.ca/guitar-electric-anderson-classic-black-w-case.html
> 
> I know it's over budget but it was on sale recently with 10% off. They will give you a coupon for it even though the sale is gone (if you ask nicely).


Did I read that right? Solid cedar body? That's something you don't see everyday!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Gotta put in another vote for G&L Legacy. For $2k you could easily find a pair of used MIA ones and have money left for a different set of pickups for one of them. And G&L quality is always top notch. Used prices are incredibly cheap for an instrument that could hold its own with almost anything.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

While the RG3 is a very nice guitar, you can get an Ibanez Jem for under $2000.00 depending which model you pick. You could likely get one of the higher end models used for under $2000.00 as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Did I read that right? Solid cedar body? That's something you don't see everyday!


I think someone got a little lazy with their cut-and-paste in the inventory management system. One of the fields says: Dreadnought Cutaway

No way that's cedar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My grosh is the best Strat I've owned. And since I've refinished it, it's now stunning on all fronts.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

Get a used Danocaster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*



b-nads said:


> Get a used Danocaster.


How can I tell a used Danocaster from a new one?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

These Yamaha 1412 super strats are pretty nice, but rare to find...


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



fraser said:


> ...and if its just a bunch of parts anybody can purchase and anybody can assemble, its not very special.


If anyone can assemble an assortment of parts and make a truly special guitar, then why isn't every guitar that fender assembles truly special?

Fender custom shop guys have their necks and bodies processed through much of the same tooling and hands as the regular production, but the "special" is imparted as a result of their knowledge, experience, and practiced skill.

Not much different from the Fender Custom Shop, there are many highly regarded strat/tele builders that source from a shop like USACG... USACG is an extension of the builders resources. Why? Because they understand that hand routing vs CNC machining a body (in house or contracted) doesn't factor into a special guitar... special is delivered through precision assembly and setup of the best available parts and materials by knowledgable, experienced, and practiced builders.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Best &quot;Strat&quot; for $2000 or Less?*

My pick with 3 single coil would be definitely a Godin Progression.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



dradlin said:


> If anyone can assemble an assortment of parts and make a truly special guitar, then why isn't every guitar that fender assembles truly special?
> 
> Fender custom shop guys have their necks and bodies processed through much of the same tooling and hands as the regular production, but the "special" is imparted as a result of their knowledge, experience, and practiced skill.
> 
> Not much different from the Fender Custom Shop, there are many highly regarded strat/tele builders that source from a shop like USACG... USACG is an extension of the builders resources. Why? Because they understand that hand routing vs CNC machining a body (in house or contracted) doesn't factor into a special guitar... special is delivered through precision assembly and setup of the best available parts and materials by knowledgable, experienced, and practiced builders.


So just to be clear, "hand routing" a body "factors into a special", right?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*

I'd like to think that those "master craftsmen" at Fender custom shop at least pick out the blank they want to use and mark it somehow before it goes through the regular CNC shaping/process.
And then they do the finish sanding/fittings themselves before it goes onto coating. Same with necks. That's probably not how it works in real life though.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Jimmy_D said:


> So just to be clear, "hand routing" a body "factors into a special", right?


No... hand routing doesn't add mojo, value, credibility, or otherwise.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Having re-read your original post I see there was no need for my question in the first place, thanks for the clarification and I agree with your assessment on what makes an instrument "special".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Jimmy_D said:


> So just to be clear, "hand routing" a body "factors into a special", right?


Yes, a "special" price; special for the manufacturer, that is.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Best &amp;quot;Strat&amp;quot; for $2000 or Less?*



Steadfastly said:


> Yes, a "special" price; special for the manufacturer, that is.


Thank you, for yet another valued contribution...


----------

